# Clamav Sed Error: unescaped newline inside substitute patter



## rafpelegri (Aug 22, 2014)

Trying to install clamav-0.98.4_1 in a FreeBSD 8.4-RELEASE-p14 x64  from ports getting the error:

```
root@qmail# make
===>  Staging for clamav-0.98.4_1
===>   clamav-0.98.4_1 depends on executable: arc - found
===>   clamav-0.98.4_1 depends on executable: arj - found
===>   clamav-0.98.4_1 depends on executable: lha - found
===>   clamav-0.98.4_1 depends on executable: unzoo - found
===>   clamav-0.98.4_1 depends on shared library: libcurl.so - found (/usr/local/lib/libcurl.so.7)
===>   clamav-0.98.4_1 depends on shared library: libltdl.so - found (/usr/local/lib/libltdl.so.7.3.0)
===>   clamav-0.98.4_1 depends on shared library: libxml2.so - found (/usr/local/lib/libxml2.so.2.9.1)
sed: 1: "s!%%.!g
": unescaped newline inside substitute pattern
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/security/clamav.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/security/clamav.
```

What to do?


----------



## rafpelegri (Aug 26, 2014)

*Re: Clamav Sed Error: unescaped newline inside substitute pa*

Downgraded the port clamav to clamav-0.98.4_1 r362835. Intaled perfectly.


----------

